# Remember the Star Trek episode "Spock's Brain"?



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2008)

'Frankenrobot' Has Biological Brain

"Brain and brain, what is brain?"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zKDQfVbWqc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zKDQfVbWqc[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 14, 2008)

Wasn't that one of the worst episodes of Star Trek ever made? This one comes in 2nd 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-BD74Qu1cs]YouTube - Weird Star Trek - The Way To Eden 3/8[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Aug 14, 2008)

All I can say is: *Fasers on kill!*

I remember it...creepy...awful...one of the worst...and I should have been studying (I was in high school).


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 14, 2008)

*Cyrus Industries?*

I hear their next advancement will look like this:








Better than this one though:


----------



## KMK (Aug 14, 2008)

Please don't reference Dr. Who in a Star Trek thread. It is demeaning. 

BTW. there was a day when I could have recited the title of every episode of all three seasons of Star Trek from memory...thankfully that information has been erased from Klein's brain!


----------

